# gripe water advice for 2week old



## leosmum

my baby is 2 weeks old and suffers terrible wind. i hav tried dentinox and infacol and hasnt helped. i was going to try woodwards gripe water but it says on the box from 1month. has anyone used gripe water before 1 month? i was only going to give a half dose


----------



## starstarstar

I haven't used gripe water before 1 month but Dentinox didn't work for us either. We found infacol to be the best but it does take a while to get into their system. How long have you used it for? I would give it at least 4-5 days just to make sure it is in their system And hopefully you'll find it starts to work x


----------



## readytotry

Infacol took a week to kick in for my Lo - then it definitely made a difference. I haven't used gripe water but I have heard it is very effective. I wouldn't use it before 1 month because I have heard it can make babies quite sick if they bring up wind too violently.


----------



## momof3tobe

i have found infacol works best for us if given about 10 mins before a bottle, then we wind him every 2 ounces. also, about 15 mins after he finishes his bottle we wind again to get any last bits of wind up. also if he starts whinging, we wind him. so far it works great.

there have been alot of threads on gripe water lately. not long ago it was pulled from shelves and i have been told by a chemist that it is pulled alot for having ingredients not listed on the label. because of that i wouldn't trust it, but you have to use what is best for you and LO. hope you find something that works for you :hugs:


----------



## karla1

i personally wouldnt give my LO gripe water as it contains E numbers (not always listed on the box, a reason its always getting pulled from shelves) if you breast feed you can drink the gripe water yourself and it passes into the milk and can help a little


----------



## readytotry

I thought it was pulled on a technicality because they changed the production process and the ingredients were being added in a different order which meant it had to be relicenced? Doesn't infacol have e numbers too? (don't have a bottle to hand).


----------



## loverguts

Yep, infacol does have E numbers. Just checked the bottle sitting next to me, hehe.

I personally find it completely useless so think i'll be giving gripe water a try very soon!


----------



## Pocky

My LO was 3 weeks when we started using it (nothing else seemed to be helping at all). We just gave him half a dose :flower:


----------



## 1stOne

We used a half dose of gripe water, even before she was one month old when all else failed. It really was alive saver and she would almost always pass gas or burp within a few minutes of giving it to her. Haven't had to use it in about a month.


----------



## JessPape

I live in Canada and have two types of Gripe Water. One with achohal and one without, i've tried both on my daughter who is (3 weeks old) I don't think it works, my husband thinks it does.. On our bottle it says for a newborn to give them 1/2 tsp. up to for times a day..... I don't know, u can try i don't think it would cause any harm.


----------

